# Which mod do you like the most?



## tycho1572 (Jun 30, 2018)

While I like and respect all the mods on this forum, a few stand out as being exceptionally fair and good. 

Do you have a favorite?


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 30, 2018)

*Yes I do. But I'm not saying. They are due their privacy.*


----------



## tycho1572 (Jun 30, 2018)

I’ll start with saying Coyote is one of my favorites.
While we might disagree on political issues, it’s hard not love her.


----------



## miketx (Jun 30, 2018)

April is my global favorite.


----------



## MikeK (Jun 30, 2018)

What I like most about this forum compared to most others is the virtual absence of unnecessary interference and annoyance by moderators.


----------



## miketx (Jun 30, 2018)

MikeK said:


> What I like most about this forum compared to most others is the virtual absence of unnecessary interference and annoyance by moderators.


You trying to borrow money or something?


----------



## tycho1572 (Jun 30, 2018)

flacaltenn is another one I can respect.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Jun 30, 2018)

I don't know any of em, but I'll say whichever one does the least is the best.


----------



## tycho1572 (Jun 30, 2018)

AyeCantSeeYou is one I respect for trying to do what she thinks is best.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 30, 2018)

Kat


(she's got great legs)


----------



## miketx (Jun 30, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Kat
> 
> 
> (she's got great legs)


----------



## tycho1572 (Jun 30, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


> I don't know any of em, but I'll say whichever one does the least is the best.


I’ve slowly been learning who they are because I’m always mistakenly breaking a rule. lol


----------



## Rocko (Jun 30, 2018)

I like the doctorisin while I rarely agree with him, I respect his smarts and he’s pretty funny sometimes


----------



## Zander (Jun 30, 2018)

What is a moderator?


----------



## tycho1572 (Jun 30, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Kat
> 
> 
> (she's got great legs)


You’re another one I like and respect, WillHaftawaite.


----------



## tycho1572 (Jun 30, 2018)

miketx said:


> April is my global favorite.


April?


----------



## WillowTree (Jun 30, 2018)

tycho1572 said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know any of em, but I'll say whichever one does the least is the best.
> ...


I thought I had that market “rapped” up!


----------



## Natural Citizen (Jun 30, 2018)

tycho1572 said:


> I’ve slowly been learning who they are because I’m always mistakenly breaking a rule. lol



Happens.

There's probably a list some place.

If you're ever curious who the smartest member is and the undefeated debate master, that would be moi. Natty C. I'm the champ. Reigning and undefeated. I feel it's best to just put it out there.

Alright, brother.  Good luck and try to stay out of trouble. Gosh darned trouble makers everywhere these days. What the heck.


----------



## tycho1572 (Jun 30, 2018)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Kat
> 
> 
> (she's got great legs)


Can we get some pics?
That might elevate you to the awesome level.


----------



## aaronleland (Jun 30, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


> I don't know any of em, but I'll say whichever one does the least is the best.



Definitely Will. He was made a mod based on his ability to add absolutely nothing.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Jun 30, 2018)

aaronleland said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know any of em, but I'll say whichever one does the least is the best.
> ...



Never heard of Will. Ha. You're probably right, then.


----------



## tycho1572 (Jun 30, 2018)

I think Coyote was the first mod who banned me. lol
I could be wrong about that.

Regardless; I can’t help having a ton of love and respect for her.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 30, 2018)

pictures or no votes.


----------



## aaronleland (Jun 30, 2018)

In the end isn't there really only one big moderator? Our Lord Jesus Christ?


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 30, 2018)

aaronleland said:


> In the end isn't there really only one big moderator? Our Lord Jesus Christ?


----------



## Natural Citizen (Jun 30, 2018)

tycho1572 said:


> I think Coyote was the first mod who banned me. lol
> I could be wrong about that.
> 
> Regardless; I can’t help having a ton of respect for her.



Aw, man. You got banned? You didn't say you got banned before.

If I ever got banned from here, I'd never come back.  Seems like it's kind of hard to get banned around here, though.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Jun 30, 2018)

Zander said:


> What is a moderator?



Dear Leader.

And reported, Mr.

Prepare for swatted.


----------



## aaronleland (Jun 30, 2018)

When I have a post deleted it never shows me which mod did it. Cuz they know they hurt my feelings.


----------



## tycho1572 (Jun 30, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > I think Coyote was the first mod who banned me. lol
> ...


I was also left in disbelief.


----------



## tycho1572 (Jun 30, 2018)

In all fairness, I deserved the few bans I’ve received. I did violate some rules.


----------



## Zander (Jun 30, 2018)

I've never had a single incident with a moderator. 

They are obviously afraid of me.......


----------



## Natural Citizen (Jun 30, 2018)

tycho1572 said:


> I was also left in disbelief.



Well. That's none of my business, man. That's between you two.

Alright, later. And don't respond to me again, dammit. I said later like three times already.


----------



## aaronleland (Jun 30, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > I was also left I disbelief.
> ...



What up, dude?


----------



## tycho1572 (Jun 30, 2018)

Zander said:


> I've never had a single incident with a moderator.
> 
> They are obviously afraid of me.......


The mods here are smarter and tougher than you think. Consider yourself lucky for being a pussy. lol


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jun 30, 2018)

Peggy Lipton. And not just because she makes great soup.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 30, 2018)

Wasn't there a petition to make Mal a mod?


----------



## Natural Citizen (Jun 30, 2018)

aaronleland said:


> What up, dude?



Oh. Ha. Sorry, moonglow. I got your quote mixed up with the other guy's.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 30, 2018)

Kat

Westwall


Flac


Don't taz me

The doctor is in

But Kat is my favorite she has a heart of gold


.


----------



## aaronleland (Jun 30, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > Natural Citizen said:
> ...



Or did you?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 30, 2018)

Gunny


----------



## Natural Citizen (Jun 30, 2018)

aaronleland said:


> Or did you?



No, really. I did. I already fixed it.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 30, 2018)

Flac, Kat, Coyote, Aye, Will not in that order. Don't "know" the rest of them well enough. My fav admin was Cereal Killer. I still miss him.

I forgot Westwall. Dayum. He is up there as one of the best mods too.


----------



## tycho1572 (Jun 30, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Kat
> 
> Westwall
> 
> ...


While I’m sure theDoctorisIn is a nice guy, he’s a little too weird for me.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 30, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Kat
> 
> Westwall
> 
> ...




And if I ever see Conner anywhere on the internet I will flame him to death .. 

And I have been searching for his ass..


----------



## April (Jun 30, 2018)

Why is this in Global Discussions?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 30, 2018)

tycho1572 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Kat
> ...




He Is bright...


----------



## Natural Citizen (Jun 30, 2018)

April said:


> Why is this in Global Discussions?



Think we should report him? I'll do it in a hot second.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 30, 2018)

Gracie said:


> Flac, Kat, Coyote, Aye, Will not in that order. Don't "know" the rest of them well enough. My fav admin was Cereal Killer. I still miss him.



Cereal Killer is still around, just doesn't post much anymore


----------



## April (Jun 30, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


> April said:
> 
> 
> > Why is this in Global Discussions?
> ...


 LOL no...of course not...but, is this really a topic on a global level?


----------



## Natural Citizen (Jun 30, 2018)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Wasn't there a petition to make Mal a mod?



Wait. You guys petition for your mods?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 30, 2018)

April said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> > April said:
> ...




We are showing are appreciation , for freedom of speech..


----------



## tycho1572 (Jun 30, 2018)

bear513 said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


I know a lot of “bright” people who are dumber than a box of rocks. People who have no common sense. People who call me to fix shit because they’re too stupid to think for themselves.


----------



## April (Jun 30, 2018)

The entire usmb staff are awesome peeps...I miss them.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 30, 2018)

tycho1572 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...




That doesn't even make sense


----------



## petro (Jun 30, 2018)

Do any mods resemble these mods. Or wish that they did?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 30, 2018)

petro said:


> Do any mods resemble these mods. Or wish that they did?View attachment 202041




Kat


----------



## tycho1572 (Jun 30, 2018)

bear513 said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


They’re book smart but lack common sense. 

You wouldn’t believe the number of calls I get for an IV pump not working only to discover it hasn’t been plugged in.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jun 30, 2018)

tycho1572 said:


> While I like and respect all the mods on this forum, a few stand out as being exceptionally fair and good.
> 
> Do you have a favorite?
> 
> View attachment 202026



Will... He is fair, unbias and just wonderful like Sunshine on your face in the morning...

( Do not mind the gun to my head  while I write this! )


----------



## tycho1572 (Jun 30, 2018)

bear513 said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> > Do any mods resemble these mods. Or wish that they did?View attachment 202041
> ...


Is that Kat?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 30, 2018)

tycho1572 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > petro said:
> ...




It's her


----------



## tycho1572 (Jun 30, 2018)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > While I like and respect all the mods on this forum, a few stand out as being exceptionally fair and good.
> ...


Why would anyone care about a gun being held to your head? Did you do something wrong?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 30, 2018)

April said:


> The entire usmb staff are awesome peeps...I miss them.



For some reason  they all don't post much anymore but they read it all..


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jun 30, 2018)

tycho1572 said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...



I woke in the morning, so that WILL explain it all...

Joking aside all of them are just wonderful as can be...


----------



## April (Jun 30, 2018)

bear513 said:


> April said:
> 
> 
> > The entire usmb staff are awesome peeps...I miss them.
> ...


I miss working along side them...

BUT...I don't miss being a mod....well, okay, sometimes I do... But not enough to want to go back.


----------



## tycho1572 (Jun 30, 2018)

bear513 said:


> April said:
> 
> 
> > The entire usmb staff are awesome peeps...I miss them.
> ...


I also read more than I post.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 30, 2018)

tycho1572 said:


> While I like and respect all the mods on this forum, a few stand out as being exceptionally fair and good.
> 
> Do you have a favorite?
> 
> View attachment 202026


Kat of course.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 30, 2018)

kneepads anyone?


----------



## cnm (Jun 30, 2018)

aaronleland said:


> When I have a post deleted it never shows me which mod did it. Cuz they know they hurt my feelings.


Only Kat and Coyote have had the courtesy to do that as far as I can recall. Westwall just weasels until he gets fronted up.


----------



## tycho1572 (Jun 30, 2018)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


They do a good job.

Despite the occasional hiccups, the mods on this board seem to have a  solid focus on ensuring and supporting the difference of opinions.
It’s why I chose to send some financial support.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 30, 2018)

cnm said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > When I have a post deleted it never shows me which mod did it. Cuz they know they hurt my feelings.
> ...




You can't take on westwall,  I know for a fact he written papers on climate change that were published ..

And he owns a huge piece of property overlooking the Pacific Ocean..


----------



## tycho1572 (Jun 30, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > While I like and respect all the mods on this forum, a few stand out as being exceptionally fair and good.
> ...


I didn’t even know Kat was a mod. lol


----------



## tycho1572 (Jun 30, 2018)

I can only guess Kat is a nice person because she hasn’t caught my attention for being an idiot.


----------



## tycho1572 (Jun 30, 2018)

Only two types of people catch my attention... those who are exceptionally nice,,, and those who are crazy.


----------



## tycho1572 (Jun 30, 2018)

It’s looking like I missed Kat as being a nice person.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 30, 2018)

Had a chat with Kat a while back and was treated very fairly over a RINO hunt thread.

She was completely awesome.

Now my longtime favorite.................

April


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 30, 2018)

All are fair...........and do a good job.


----------



## April (Jun 30, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Had a chat with Kat a while back and was treated very fairly over a RINO hunt thread.
> 
> She was completely awesome.
> 
> ...


Aww...c'mere..


----------



## tycho1572 (Jun 30, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Had a chat with Kat a while back and was treated very fairly over a RINO hunt thread.
> 
> She was completely awesome.
> 
> ...


I had the same type of encounter with Coyote.


----------



## tycho1572 (Jun 30, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> All are fair...........and do a good job.


Despite the occasional mistakes, it’s fair to say they all do a good job.


----------



## miketx (Jun 30, 2018)

Zander said:


> What is a moderator?


----------



## Coyote (Jun 30, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Wasn't there a petition to make Mal a mod?
> ...


No.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Jun 30, 2018)

miketx said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > What is a moderator?



I thought that was a solenoid at first.  : /


----------



## tycho1572 (Jun 30, 2018)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


BS! Stop trying to kiss ass. You and I both know they aren't all "wonderful". lol


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 30, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


Sure, Mal


----------



## cnm (Jun 30, 2018)

bear513 said:


> You can't take on westwall,


He weasels as a mod and is disingenuous posting on climate change. I saw him mislead a rube one night - OkTexas? - using the unmentioned difference between relative and absolute humidity in the atmosphere.


----------



## cnm (Jun 30, 2018)

bear513 said:


> And he owns a huge piece of property overlooking the Pacific Ocean..


Jesus. Oh, well, then he must know more than the scientific community. Imagine if he bought more Pacific coastline! Why, then he'd know everything!


----------



## cnm (Jun 30, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> Had a chat with Kat a while back and was treated very fairly over a RINO hunt thread.


Coyote is more upfront than Kat. Kat will equivocate.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 30, 2018)

cnm said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > You can't take on westwall,
> ...




He is 80 years old


----------



## percysunshine (Jun 30, 2018)

tycho1572 said:


> While I like and respect all the mods on this forum, a few stand out as being exceptionally fair and good.
> 
> Do you have a favorite?
> 
> View attachment 202026



.
Is there going to be a swimsuit competition or something?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 30, 2018)

cnm said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Had a chat with Kat a while back and was treated very fairly over a RINO hunt thread.
> ...




Kat has to be the most perfect person I have ever met on the internet beside holly ..


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 30, 2018)

bear513 said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...




She was a huge Nasscar fan


----------



## cnm (Jun 30, 2018)

bear513 said:


> We are showing are appreciation , for freedom of speech..


There is no freedom of speech on this site. If that were the case mods would not be required. Too, it is a private entity, that is why freedom of speech does not exist here, the Constitution does not apply to the site in its interactions with posters.


----------



## Pete7469 (Jun 30, 2018)

I only hate one, and I assume it hates me. 

The rest are OK.


.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 30, 2018)

cnm said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > We are showing are appreciation , for freedom of speech..
> ...




We search for the real deals in life, sometimes we find them, sometimes they find us .


----------



## tycho1572 (Jun 30, 2018)

bear513 said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


Have you met coyote?


----------



## cnm (Jun 30, 2018)

bear513 said:


> He is 80 years old


That must be why he removed my posting privileges in a thread I had started, in the Badlands! For trolling! What is worse, imo, without saying he was the one who had done it. Massive disrespect for that.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 30, 2018)

cnm said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > He is 80 years old
> ...




I don't know brilliant minds search for each other,  that's why we do this..

We would just watch television,  we are both searching for the truth..


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 30, 2018)

tycho1572 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > cnm said:
> ...



Yea me and her argued for a day...


----------



## tycho1572 (Jun 30, 2018)

bear513 said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Seriously?

Btw... you're lucky Lysistrata isn't around to correct your grammar. lol


----------



## MikeK (Jun 30, 2018)

miketx said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > What I like most about this forum compared to most others is the virtual absence of unnecessary interference and annoyance by moderators.
> ...


Most other discussion forums are plagued by moderators who emulate high-school hallway monitors and whose authoritarian inclination causes them to be a pain in the ass.  The slightest PC infraction results in "warnings" or banning.  

That problem doesn't exist here and I do appreciate it.


----------



## hjmick (Jun 30, 2018)

tycho1572 said:


> While I like and respect all the mods on this forum, a few stand out as being exceptionally fair and good.




A person can only kiss so much ass before they choke on shit...


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 30, 2018)

April said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> > April said:
> ...



Depends on what the results on --- I guess. SO FAR you're leading in most polls. No surprise to me.  They always like moderators better after they step down.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 30, 2018)

April said:


> The entire usmb staff are awesome peeps...I miss them.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 30, 2018)

percysunshine said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > While I like and respect all the mods on this forum, a few stand out as being exceptionally fair and good.
> ...



I HOPE so... I've got a killer tan this year with hardly any tan lines.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 30, 2018)

tycho1572 said:


> I can only guess Kat is a nice person


----------



## tycho1572 (Jul 2, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > I can only guess Kat is a nice person


While I admit to not knowing much about kat, the little I have seen hasn’t raised any red flags. Is there a reason why you think she isn’t deserving of some praise?


----------



## tycho1572 (Jul 2, 2018)

DarkFury said:


> *Yes I do. But I'm not saying. They are due their privacy.*


And praise. Wouldn’t you agree?


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 5, 2018)

tycho1572 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...


She’s been my friend for about 15 years now. I’m allowed to make fun of her.


----------



## tycho1572 (Jul 5, 2018)

Synthaholic said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Then you can understand why I said she seems likable and haven’t seen any red flags.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 5, 2018)

tycho1572 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...


Likable? Let’s not get carried away here.


----------

